# The pumpkin thread



## Marie5656 (Oct 9, 2018)

*Personally, I do not like anything pumpkin.  But I know there are folks who wait all year for this.  Do you do the whole pumpkin everything thing?

Since, I do not, I will just give you this funny


*<strong>


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 9, 2018)

That was so funny Marie! No, I don't get pumpkin spice anything. I think ginger is in the mix along with cinnamon, clove and nutmeg? Or maybe not clove.

Anyway, if people love it so much, why don't they use these spices all year?

I do like nutmeg in eggnog.


----------



## dkay (Oct 9, 2018)

I don't really care for all the pumpkin spice coffees, teas, cereals, air freshners,  candles etc. etc. 

However, I do like pumpkin pie. McDonalds has their pumpkin pies out now and they are kind of tasty


----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 9, 2018)

*My husband likes pumpkin pie, so I make him one every Thanksgiving. OK..I take it out of the freezer and bake it, but it is the thought that counts.  I bought him some pumpkin pie cookie at the store the other day and he loved them.  But even he stops at the pumpkin spice everything.  He wants his coffee to smell and taste like coffee.  *


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 9, 2018)

I like pumpkin pie and make it for Thanksgiving and that's it. My daughter and family buy,eat and drink everything pumpkin they can find. Seems to me by the time the holidays come It wouldn't be a treat anymore.


----------



## IKE (Oct 9, 2018)

I'm not much on pumpkin pie (or any other pumpkin stuff) but mama makes a killer pumpkin bread once in awhile that I really like.


----------



## C'est Moi (Oct 9, 2018)

I don't care for all the pumpkin spiced things, nor the pumpkin candles, etc.   But I do like pumpkin pie.   Yummy.  

Marie, the video is precious.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 9, 2018)

I don't like anything pumpkin or pumpkin spice either.  I get my hubby a pumpkin pie during the holidays and I'll have a slice, that's about it.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 9, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 9, 2018)

Ewww never liked anything pumpkin flavor or pie except roasted seeds....


----------



## C'est Moi (Oct 11, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 11, 2018)

C'est Moi!


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 11, 2018)




----------



## Camper6 (Oct 11, 2018)

We should be eating more squash dishes.  They are very nutritious and full of fiber.

I love them all.  Pumpkin is great.  My mother grew them.  For food.  Cut them and roasted them in the oven.  

She even breaded and deep fried the flowers which I notice is now a trend.

She would have a heart attack now if she saw how many pumpkins are used for decoration and then sent to the landfill.

That much food could feed a lot of people.

There's a trick to pumpkin pie crust so it doesn't get soggy.  Bake it before you put the filling in.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 11, 2018)

I like pumpkin pie one or twice a year. Lots of whipped cream on it.


----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 11, 2018)




----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 11, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 11, 2018)

LOL Marie! I wonder if there's pumpkin spice motor oil, or toothpaste?


----------



## IKE (Oct 11, 2018)

Marie5656 said:


> View attachment 57792



*YUK !!!!!*

I've been known to to eat a sammich made with a thick slice of fried golden brown Spam, a smear of yellow mustard and a slice of onion or even fried up with some eggs for breakfast....I'll eat pert near anything that's sat in front of me but that pumpkin flavored Spam looks just plum nasty.


----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 11, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> LOL Marie! I wonder if there's pumpkin spice motor oil, or toothpaste?


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 12, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 12, 2018)

Marie, I was just amazed to see your last post! I tracked down 2, but that's all. Very funny.


----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 12, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Marie, I was just amazed to see your last post! I tracked down 2, but that's all. Very funny.



*Thing is, if they did make that stuff people would buy it .  I Googled "funny pumpkin spice images" and you would not believe what I found.    Even condoms*


----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 12, 2018)




----------



## jujube (Oct 12, 2018)

I once bought five big pumpkins at a roadside stand for a suspiciously low price (which should have been my first clue.)

Put them on the dining room table and retired for the evening. The next morning I woke up and smelled pumpkin pie, at least what I thought was pumpkin pie.

When I go downstairs, I found out that two of the pumpkins head exploded. And when I say exploded I mean exploded. Pumpkin guts in a circle around the table, pumpkin juice running off the table and puddling on the floor. Quite the mess. The pumpkins were over ripe and the heat of being inside the house caused the internal eruption.

No more bargain pumpkins for me. I don't even like pumpkin.


----------



## C'est Moi (Oct 12, 2018)




----------



## C'est Moi (Oct 12, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 12, 2018)

Marie5656 said:


> View attachment 57855



That's too funny!


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 12, 2018)




----------



## connect1 (Oct 13, 2018)




----------



## Pappy (Oct 14, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 14, 2018)




----------



## hearlady (Oct 16, 2018)

I like a pumpkin smoothie with canned pumpkin, banana, a little vanilla protein powder, and pumpkin pie spice. And almond milk.


----------



## hearlady (Oct 16, 2018)

Some of these are funny. Pumpkin spice Spam? Is that real?


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 17, 2018)




----------



## hearlady (Oct 17, 2018)

That is,so cute RadishRose!


----------



## Falcon (Oct 17, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> That's too funny!



   IF  just a bit  racy !      Ha  HA !


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 25, 2019)

*I started this tread last year. Time to revive it. LOL.  The Pumpkin spice spam thread reminded me*


----------



## Llynn (Aug 25, 2019)

I like pumpkin pie in its season and pumpkin bread most any old time. I even like pumpkin seeds lightly salted. This whole pumpkin spice thingy is a marketing ploy that has gotten so out of hand as to become a joke. But, as every one knows, "Marketing is the root of all evil" (as I used to frequently remind my former employer's VP of Marketing.)


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 25, 2019)

*Oh..Pumpkin seeds. Have not had them in years*


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Aug 25, 2019)

Don't know anything about all the Pumpkin Spice foods and drinks mentioned,     but I do love to make Pumpkin Bread when the weather gets cooler around here.
A recipe that I work around  somewhat ....
https://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/6820/downeast-maine-pumpkin-bread/

It's a very moist bread/cake,  but my grandkids call it Gingerbread, because I guess I put plenty of   ginger, cinnamon  and  nutmeg in the loaves.


----------



## Judycat (Aug 25, 2019)

There was a private bakery near me that used to make these pumpkin gobs. She would put raisins and nuts in the cake part. Not too moist but not too dry and wouldn't overdo it with the spice. Those I found pretty good.


----------



## debodun (Aug 25, 2019)

I love anything related to winter squash. I've had pumpkin pie in more way imaginable, pumpkin soup and even ice cream. Sometimes I just get a can of plain pumpkin pie filling and eat it.


----------



## debodun (Aug 25, 2019)




----------

